# VC Radiance 2560 pilot won't remain lit



## telimon (Nov 7, 2010)

Trying to light my radiance gas stove for the season but the pilot won't remain lit.  I have already:
a.  used an emory cloth on the tc/tp
b.  replaced the thermopile with a new one from the store

Pilot still goes out when I release the knob (when it pops out).  
I saw a post that referred to a thermodisk - but I don't think mine has one,  Can't find it when I remove the grill.
This stove is about 15 years old.  Was working great last season.  Never had a problem before
Any ideas?  It's starting to get cold in here!

oh it's a model 2560 direct vent


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 7, 2010)

Does it also have a TC (thermocouple)? If so, you replaced the wrong part. The thermocouple is the pilot safety, and the thermopile is the burner safety.

It prob needed a new thermopile too so I don't think you wasted your money.

You could also have a bad gas valve.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Nov 7, 2010)

http://woodheatstoves.com/robertshaw-gas-valve-troubleshooting-and-testing-p-12487.html

http://woodheatstoves.com/nova-sit-820-troubleshooting-guide-p-12157.html

http://woodheatstoves.com/honeywell-gas-valve-manual-p-12685.html


here are tests for each possible valve


----------



## cdnxj (Nov 9, 2010)

Bump on this thread, my question is along the same lines.  I have a VC Radiance, LP direct vent, horizontal termination, approx 36" vertical.  Bought used, installed by me.  Propane connection by my supplier.

My issue is with the pilot flame.  Its lights and has a nice strong flame.  Occasionally, when I turn on the burner the pilot flame lifts and pulls to the point where it shuts off.  I have tried removing the pilot and cleaning it out.  Pilot adjustment on the valve (Honeywell) doesn't seem to have any noticeable effect on the flame strength.  I also experimented with a small pilot shield doghouse to try and shelter the pilot flame...problem seemed to get worse.

I should mention (although not sure if related or not) in my exhaust at the base of the vent pipe (at connection to stove) there is a small restrictor plate.  Would this be causing some sort of imbalance between combustion and exhaust air flow?

Thanks again for all the support from the experts on this site, a truly invaluable resource for the DIYers like me.


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 9, 2010)

Is the restrictor plate supposed to be there for your vent run?

Usually there will be instructions in the manual for when you should use the restrictor plate.

If used when not necessary it can cause all sorts of different problems.


----------



## cdnxj (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes - its a VC listed part and was in the unit when I bought it.  I'll have to check the manual to see if there is anything specific about the application.  Would it cause pilot flame lifting and dropping?


----------



## cdnxj (Nov 9, 2010)

From what I can tell the restrictor plate is recommended for vertical terminations.  Can anyone confirm if I should ditch the plate for a horizontal termination with 36" rise, 90 deg elbow, and termination cap?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 14, 2010)

Take it out & see if it makes a difference.
If your flames are lifting, it's definitely a venting issue.


----------



## cdnxj (Nov 14, 2010)

I tried a few different pilot shield configurations and seem to have found the solution.  Pilot has been going steady for several days without any problems.  Just hooked up my thermostat today so I am all set.  Thanks for the help


----------



## telimon (Nov 20, 2010)

OK I have replaced the thermocouple and the pilot now stays lit.  But it won't light up.  When I jump a wire from the therom pile to the thermostat it lights up, but will not light any other way.  I checked the on off switch by jumping the wires there and stove won't light.  So it's not the on/off switch either.   Any ideas?

I echo the other guy - thanks for the help!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 20, 2010)

Replace the wires to the switch...


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Nov 20, 2010)

telimon said:
			
		

> OK I have replaced the thermocouple and the pilot now stays lit.  But it won't light up.  When I jump a wire from the therom pile to the thermostat it lights up, but will not light any other way.  I checked the on off switch by jumping the wires there and stove won't light.  So it's not the on/off switch either.   Any ideas?
> 
> I echo the other guy - thanks for the help!



so you are jumping the one and three terminals on valve?

like Bob said, wiring, or maybe the on/off switch?


----------

